# P2000sk Question



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys! your help would be greatly appreciated, I've had my P2000sk .357/.40 for about one month & love the gun it's easy to handle and accurate for such a small ccw, but the only problem I have is about 50% of the time on the last round the slide will not stay open it just engages as if there were still rounds in the magazine i've tried it with both the .357/.40 barrels with no differences. would any one out there know why this would happen,I also keep it very clean so I know that's not the problem. i'm trying to get a little knowledge before i take it back to the dealer so they don't try to feed me a line of crap. Thanks!!:smt023


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello bh1974,

I had this problem and actually posted on here for help when I picked up my USP Compact. I realized shortly after posting on my own that it wasn't a problem at all, what was happening was my right thumb was placed atop the slide release of the gun.

On the USP and P2000 alike (and many, many automatics for that matter) when the last round is fired, a portion of the magazine pushes up on the slide release lever, making it hold the slide open. Upon firing the last round, the slide release was attempting to move up to catch the slide but was stopped by the strategic placement of my thumb and my particular grip.

Clear your P2000 and point it in a safe direction, I'd be willing to bet that your thumb falls on top of the slide release.

It happened to me too.

Regards,
Mark~


----------



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Yep!*

Hello occram, Your absolutely right. I went to the dealer today and asked what could be the problem & they suggested the same thing you did, so i took it to the range and put 100 rounds through it and payed attention where i placed my thumb and it worked like a charm. Thanks:smt023


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Good to hear! Enjoy your HK, I know I enjoy mine...


----------

